# Introducing our first 2007 foal!



## txminipinto (Jan 8, 2007)

Here is Pondering Oaks Apache Rose(bay tovero filly with crystal blue eyes!) out of Country Star Rosie Flores (undefeated Pinto World Champion) and sired by Graham's Chief Lobo (a HOF and point earner producer and full brother to Graham's Little King Lee!).







I was present for the text book maiden birth and mom and baby are doing great!


----------



## kaykay (Jan 8, 2007)

wow what a great way to start the year!! congrats


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 8, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: What a very nice looking foal? Great way to start the new year.

take care and enjoy your new foal.

MELISSA



:


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jan 8, 2007)

What a beautiful filly.



:



: Congratulations. :aktion033:


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Jan 8, 2007)

1-8-07 Too cute! Congratulations! Green with envy -- our foals don't even start arriving until the part of May. Ta, Shirlee


----------



## Leeana (Jan 8, 2007)

She is very pretty, congratulations on your first 2007 foal :aktion033:


----------



## Ponygirl (Jan 8, 2007)

:aktion033: I know you wanted color.....but the color fairy went overboard for you!!! Hope she has some left for my babies!!! LOL

Congrats on the filly!!! I'm sure you were smiling when you caught her coming out!!!!!! Love the name!!!

Mary B


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone



: . She is exactly what I ordered! I only wish we could all be that lucky all the time :bgrin ! Now, Allison, she will be for sale!! So if you want her.........you might act quick!



:


----------



## poniesgalore (Jan 8, 2007)

Boy what a cutie! And such beautiful markings, lucky you.

By the way I love the blue eyes.


----------



## SweetOpal (Jan 8, 2007)

CONGRATS!!! I am so jealous, mine are due in Feb and I am out there bothering the heck out of them daily....lol...I should know better as this is what got me to waiting last year...What a cutie!! Just love that fuzzy look!


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 9, 2007)

Jenny,

I know what you mean! From day 300, I was bugging poor Rosie twice a day. It got to a point she'd pin her ears when she'd see me coming which is totally unlike her! Now, we're both happy as can be



: . I have to wait til June for the next one though!



:


----------



## CLC Stables (Jan 12, 2007)

ADORABLE, congratulations...........


----------



## SWA (Jan 12, 2007)

OMG! :new_shocked: What a BEAUTIFUL BABY!



: Super Congrats, she's just gorgeous!



:


----------



## miniapp (Jan 15, 2007)

PRETTY filly!! :aktion033:

Congratulations!

Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## KrazyHorses (Jan 15, 2007)

:aktion033: CONGRATULATIONS!!

Super cute baby



:


----------



## RAPfrosty (Jan 16, 2007)

WOW! What a beautiful baby!



:

CONGRATS! :aktion033:


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 18, 2007)

Just GORGEOUS~!

Lyn


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Jan 19, 2007)

Congratulations on your CUTIE Pie!! What a SWEET Face!! Congratulations Again, if the next one is anything like this one it will be worth waiting till June



:


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Feb 3, 2007)

All I can say is "WOW"....now that filly can come and live at my barn anytime Carin, love her colorful look and also blue eyes .....very precious girl. Congratulations on your filly, you should be a proud owner.

Our 2007 foals aren't due for another month yet here in Pa. considering its about 5 degrees here with a wind chill factor of 15 below zero, come on an eary spring like the groundhog has predicted in Puntxy. Pa. on Friday Feb 2.


----------



## Devon (Feb 4, 2007)

woohoo! Congrats what a sweetie!!



:



:


----------



## txminipinto (Feb 5, 2007)

Coventry Lane Farm said:


> All I can say is "WOW"....now that filly can come and live at my barn anytime Carin, love her colorful look and also blue eyes .....very precious girl. Congratulations on your filly, you should be a proud owner.
> 
> Our 2007 foals aren't due for another month yet here in Pa. considering its about 5 degrees here with a wind chill factor of 15 below zero, come on an eary spring like the groundhog has predicted in Puntxy. Pa. on Friday Feb 2.


Thank you!!




: She's a beautiful girl and we did a partial clip of her head and neck yesterday (I'll post on another topic). Good luck with your up coming foaling and you never know you might have colorfull little girl too!


----------



## wendymac (Feb 8, 2007)

What a cutie!! Love the markings, too. And what an adorable little face...congratulations!!


----------



## Meavey (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow I love the fluffy white mohawk between her ears in that pic!

So cute!



:


----------

